# Fried Chicken



## Gretchen (Oct 9, 2006)

Was there a question?  Nothing here!!


----------



## Seven S (Oct 9, 2006)

the ol' disappearing fried chicken trick!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 9, 2006)

I must confess....I ate it.

Had it with biscuits, and gravy too.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 9, 2006)

now I want fried chicken...


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 9, 2006)

Will you make some more??  Please...


----------



## pdswife (Oct 9, 2006)

The nearest KFC is 10 miles away... too far of a drive this late at night... sigh.  lol


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, it's either a subliminal message, or a fortune teller... cuz it's what's for dinner tomorrow    Can't wait, yum yum


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 9, 2006)

I was going to remove this thread and "throw it away" but ya'll are having too much fun!!!!


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 9, 2006)

hahaha, you could put us all in a crisco can and we would have fun....


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2006)

elf do you want me to get the big Crisco can out of storage?


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 9, 2006)

I just had a flash back of when Barbara Mandrell was making crisco commercials    I think I was 8.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 9, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> elf do you want me to get the big Crisco can out of storage?



Andy, if you would please - supersize it - I think we're going to need the space!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2006)

After the trouble we had with the "authorities" the last time, I strongly recommend we empty it first, this time.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 10, 2006)

Can we re-fill it with Jell-0??


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 10, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> After the trouble we had with the "authorities" the last time, I strongly recommend we empty it first, this time.



Whew - good thinkin'!!!!!!!!!!  I doubt we could get that much bail money together this time!  Poor Andy R - had to spend a few nights in the pokey as it was.

pds - Any particular flavor (geez, what we go through to make you guys happy  )

Andy M., Annnndy M. - ANDY M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Put that chili pepper jello down - get that evil grin off your face


----------



## Katie H (Oct 10, 2006)

Omigawd!  I ate 10 pieces and didn't gain a pound.  Thank you Nicholas.  Finally a diet I can rely on!  You rock!!   

Oh, please, please (management) don't get rid of this thread!!!!!  This is the most I've eaten and enjoyed and not have had to suffer any consequences for in years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Could I have another thigh?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 10, 2006)

............................


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you know that some people have been known to use crisco to make their skin supple?  So, go ahead and toss me in a crisco can....  As for jello, I much prefer the citrus flavours to the red flavours, so, consider this one vote for lime jello.

Lou is a lawyer, and he will surely get us all out of the pokey if we agree to pay him in fried chicken and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 10, 2006)

Now it may be time to yank it--we'll never know when there is something "real" in it.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2006)

Let's fill the can with chocolate pudding.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 10, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Now it may be time to yank it--we'll never know when there is something "real" in it.


 
Nah!  Maybe to eliminate any confusion, the administrators could move it to "Off Topic, etc." section.  It'd be a shame to trash something that's so fun and has no calories.


----------



## GB (Oct 10, 2006)

Good suggestion Katie. I have moved this to Off Topic


----------



## wasabi (Oct 10, 2006)

Now that the fried chicken had disappeared, where's the peach pie and french vanilla ice cream we can do a Houdini on?


----------



## Katie H (Oct 10, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Now that the fried chicken had disappeared, where's the peach pie and french vanilla ice cream we can do a Houdini on?


 
Houdini, huh?  Kinda like the fried chicken in this thread to begin with.  Wasabi, the peach pie is over there on the table right next to the fudge cream pie with chocolate leaves on the meringue.  I'm havin' a huge slice of that.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2006)

Too late, Katie.  I'm wading in it.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 10, 2006)

UMMMM. UMMMMMM. GOOD!  I had a little of both. Mahalo.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 10, 2006)

Can we fill the can with chocolate cheesecake & kahlua? It's been a long day & looks like it may be an even longer one tomorrow.

Oh.... lookie what I found!! Hot fudge sauce, whipped cream, vanilla ice cream, & brownies!! I'm just a little disappointed that no one saved me any chicken, not even a wing!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't worry, crewsk, just like the chicken to begin with, some appeared (like magic) on the table a couple of minutes ago and it's nice and hot and crispy.  It looks like Nicholas has been experimenting again.  Go Nicholas!!!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 10, 2006)

Mmmm......Thanks Katie, that's just what I needed!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 10, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Now that the fried chicken had disappeared, where's the peach pie and french vanilla ice cream we can do a Houdini on?



BuckyTom has the peach pie!  He just told me about it..plus he's got a blueberry pie too!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucky!Pie please.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 10, 2006)

Subtle, wasabi, real subtle.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 10, 2006)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Subtle, wasabi, real subtle.


----------



## licia (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't remember Barbara Mandrell doing Crisco commercials - I do remember Loretta Lynn doing them.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 10, 2006)

Wasn't it Florence Henderson???


----------



## Alix (Oct 10, 2006)

Y'know...just when I think you guys are getting normal on me you renew my faith in this place. You know how much time it takes to karma each of you???? I'll do it later, I'm whacked. Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 11, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I don't remember Barbara Mandrell doing Crisco commercials - I do remember Loretta Lynn doing them.


 
Yep, licia, you are right (at least in my memory). I have a bunch of old _Good Housekeeping_ magazines with Loretta Lynn espousing the benefits of frying in Crisco. I think you've nailed it.


----------



## DaCook (Oct 11, 2006)

Fried chicken and someone mentioned fudge something. I know what tomorrow (my last day off) is going to entail. Got chicken, got chocolate, got the craving..... Thanks eveyone.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Oct 11, 2006)

Well this thread makes me want Fried Chicken

and im pulling out my recipe for sausage Icecream.. *if your nice to me ill share it  *


----------

